# WINTERSMITH LOUIVILLE KY



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2009)

DUG THIS BOTTLE ON FRIDAY AND CANT FIND ANY INFO ON IT . ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED .  AMBER STRAP SIDED AND A LITTLE BIGGER THAN THE PISO .


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2009)

HERES THE SIDE , HAS A DIAMOND WITH I IN CENTER ON BOTTOM


----------



## 2muchstuff (Feb 21, 2009)

kovels ,dark amber  5  3/4 tall  1997  25.00 also  list wintersmith whisky  ,try louisville free libary they are very informative


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 21, 2009)

I bought a collection of bottles a fellow had dug out of his backyard in Ybor City, Florida, and there was literally a 5 gallon pail full of those Wintersmith bottles in two different sizes (the size you have and a larger size).  I never have found out what they contained.


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2009)

THANKS  A BUNCH LOOKS LIKE I WILL BE PUTTIN THIS ONE IN THE KEEPER BOX . MY WIFE DUG THIS ONE FRIDAY  ,HER SECOND DIG 1 HR FIRST TIME AND 2 THE NEXT. TRYING TO GET HER TO GO TOMMORROW . THANKS AGAIN .


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2009)

I was staring at that one for a while, Pat.. with a touch of envy! You're doing well, there, keep it up!!! Keep 'em coming, I am enjoying your posts!!! Can't wait to see the "really big thing"!!![]


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2009)

HEY CHARLIE ITS     (SAM)  PAT IS FOR BOTTOMS.   LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 21, 2009)

I wasn't talking to you, Sam! []


----------



## athometoo (Feb 21, 2009)

K ME BADD , I SORRY


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 22, 2009)

You got me curious, so I did a bit of research and discovered that Arthur Peter & Co. of Louisville, KY sold the following products in the late 1800's and early 1900's:

 Wintersmith's Chill Tonic (two sizes)
 Wintersmith's Mulberry Pills
 Wintersmith's Buchu
 Wintersmith's Sarsaparilla
 Wintersmith's Worm Candy

 I would guess that the Wintersmith bottles that I picked up in Tampa would be for something like the Wintersmith's Chill Tonic (which was a remedy for malaria).  

 Arthur Peter & Co disappears from the books in 1923 and is replaced by the company name "Wintersmith" selling many of the same products (still based in Louisville), so it is possible that these bottles actually post-date 1923 (the ones that I got were both tooled lip and ABM).

 I could be wrong, but based on the size and shape of the bottles, I am skeptical about Kovel's claim that these were whiskey.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Feb 22, 2009)

no, kovels also listed a whisky,  for (*wintersmith )sorry ,its different when you type in your head ,then transfer it to the forum, i also believe some sort of remedy core,4 maliara whatever ales ya, you know how those guys worked. when researching one web  kept taking me too obits for 1884 some young boy drank from med bottle made him ill  and killed another boy ,inquest pending it said kinda scary


----------



## 2muchstuff (Feb 22, 2009)

kovels wintersmith whiskey loiusville ky oval strapside double collar 1/2 pint 1997 big whopping 6.00 i say keep the amber med


----------

